# Apply straight to USC / UCLA (/ AFI) or stop by a Community College first?



## kingofcongo (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello guys!

You probably heard this introduction a few times, so I'll try to be acute. I am an 23 years old international who aspire studying film directing in the LA region. I used to work in the local film industry and learned a lot about the challenges and even absurd in the Hollywood industry. Yet, I find myself more motivated to face them - so there is no need to rescue me  More specifically, I am looking to be equipped with tools, networking and experience that will enable me to take part of the film industry system (rather than independent or experimental fields).

*I would appreciate to share with you my current thoughts and dilemmas. I **underlined** before and after the main open questions I seek some advice on, but feel free to refer to any of the written material.*

The institutions in which the environment seem to fit my approach so far (prioritized order) are:

USC
AFI
UCLA
 

Except for the professional aspect, I also target to establish myself economically and socially in LA. However, conversations of mine with film students in the present and the past illustrated difficulties in such self-establishing result from the abovementioned institutions' nature, especially for a foreigners. First, the studies are an economical challenge. That is obvious. Second, I was told that the professional field is effected too- whether because of demanding general education requirements (in USC and UCLA, I head the term nightmare once or twice and do not have real tools to estimate if that is exaggerated) or because a concise period of studies requires students to be highly focused throughout the whole program, a real challenge for a yet-established student (AFI).

While the economical challenge may sometimes be treated by scholarships and grants, I am not sure whether the level of general studies in USC / UCLA should play a main role in my choice. I do not aspire to survive my studies. I am concerned with a scenario of completing a four years studying period with an un-maximized graduation film or an inadequate connections-network as a result of a highly demanding general education program enhanced by the fact I am foreign (great English and all, but yet).

That brought me to consider applying first to a community college and transfer after two years (AFI does not require previous general education, but I would prefer spending a year or two in LA before applying). Not as a fallback, but as the MAIN option. I wonder  whether the odds of a transfer specifically to film studies in the abovementioned institutions are far too risky. There are always spaces for transfers in these film schools? I am not looking for absolute answers, but wish to understand whether that would be a gambling or a plan (considering that I am relatively talented of course). Sub-question is whether my current resume which is quiet unique will become less relevant in a transfer process as opposed to a freshman admission.

Even though it might be possible to apply to universities & community college simultaneously, since each route carries an requires different focus I prefer choosing what route is better for me and wisely invest my time in it rather than "shoot all sides" and let the results choose for me.

Regarding the community college option, I would like to add few specific question: First, my only reasoned positive impression of an institute which would be able to leverage my starting point until now was of SMC, so I am still in search for more options and would appreciate suggestions. Second, do two years in a community college equip one with significant part of the general education requirements and supply a real advantage later in focusing in the film studies in university? And lastly, economically speaking, I am wondering whether I could manage getting scholarships or grants in the community college and how. Moreover, I am yet to know how can I raise my chances of getting scholarship once I make the transfer, since transfer students naturally face fewer opportunities.

Thank you for reading this far. I am looking forward to hear your opinion and of course - if you know people whose experience might be in help here too - I'll be more than glad to hear. I made peace with the fact that there is no ultimate answer, so I aspire to absorb as many opinions as possible.

Lovely day.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 21, 2014)

There's no harm in applying. Apply and if you don't get in... then work and study extremely hard at a community college and then re-apply.


----------

